# LIL Can you see it CONTEST !



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok Fellas sometime we all get some free time and we spend it on here ! I thought up a contest that we can do for all of us that we can keep model related and yet help out the hobby ! 


Heres the rules ! 

#1 You must be able to show good clear pic !

#2 You must take something model related and hide it with in the pic to see if some one can see it ! And must take a close up pic to prove it was there after someone has guessed it ! 

#3 Anyone can play but if you post up a pic for the contest you must offer something model related as a gift ! ANYTHING MODEL RELATED ! The cost is up to you but it must be something tha can be used for modeling ! 

#4 This is ment to have fun ! Keep all pics clean of porn, but take it where ever you !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*CAN YOU SEE IT ! *


The frist 1 to find it will get a foot long peice of phone wire for detailing ! 










You must id this as what it is ! Not short words like ITS A WHEEL ! 

You must highlight what you see and name it ! EVERYONE HAS PAINT ON THERE COMP So it wont be hard to do at all !


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

it looks like a 49 mercury


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

looks like hearses caddy?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 23 2008, 05:47 PM~10722338
> *looks like hearses caddy?
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR RIGHT ! Send me your addy and i 'll send out the wires ! 










*See ! ITS FUN ! AND EASY !* 



So whos next to post up a pic !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*MAN, I WANTED TO WIN A PIECE OF WIRE. WHAT KOLOR IS THE WIRE?*


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

good idia mini


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 23 2008, 02:51 PM~10722359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DISREPECTING A MEMBERS CAR IS FUNNY. THAT'S WAS FUN WHAT'S NEXT?*


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hah..this might be fun. Hmmm...gotta work on a pic


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

lol your sayng his caddy is only worth a phone wire :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's one for ya. :biggrin: 

I'll give up a foot of seat belt material.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 23 2008, 04:53 PM~10722381
> *MAN, I WANTED TO WIN A PIECE OF WIRE. WHAT KOLOR IS THE WIRE?
> *


You need some of the phone wire?? I have a shit ton.. Ill send you a few feet.. IMO its to big to wire an engine but it works for amp wires and the like.. The stuff i have is white with colored lines on it.. If ya want some let me know. Ill get ya a bunch..


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 23 2008, 03:48 PM~10722785
> *You need some of the phone wire?? I have a shit ton.. Ill send you a few feet.. IMO its to big to wire an engine but it works for amp wires and the like.. The stuff i have is white with colored lines on it.. If ya want some let me know. Ill get ya a bunch..
> *


KOOL, THANK YOU


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

so does the person that guesses it do the next pic?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 23 2008, 07:41 PM~10722741
> *Here's one for ya.  :biggrin:
> 
> I'll give up a foot of seat belt material.
> ...


i dont have paint on my psp, but is that undead white boy in some assless chaps,with a whip down in th lower right corner? :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

whoever wants to post a pic can... as long as you offer up a prize..


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 23 2008, 06:03 PM~10722873
> *i dont have paint on my psp, but is that undead white boy in some assless chaps,with a whip down in th lower right corner?  :biggrin:
> *


What are you doin behind him looking at his ass????? :ugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 23 2008, 08:05 PM~10722884
> *What are you doin behind him looking at his ass????? :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 23 2008, 05:03 PM~10722873
> *i dont have paint on my psp, but is that undead white boy in some assless chaps,with a whip down in th lower right corner?  :biggrin:
> *


your a freak dude 
im not your type
i like girls 
and you like guys (according to this post)
it wont work out


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 23 2008, 04:41 PM~10722741
> *Here's one for ya.  :biggrin:
> 
> I'll give up a foot of seat belt material.
> ...


i dont have paint either but its the exact car mini posted on a railing at the bottom of the screen in the center just left of undead in the chaps! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

That's not a cowboy foo's it's Indiana Jones!!!!! :biggrin: 

EDIT: No paint on this screen neither.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

its hears drivers caddy..and indiana jones :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 23 2008, 07:09 PM~10722914
> *i dont have paint either but its the exact car mini posted on a railing at the bottom of the screen in the center just left of undead in the chaps! :biggrin:
> *


Close enuff, but it's on the sidewalk ledge. :biggrin: 










PM me your addy.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 23 2008, 08:08 PM~10722908
> *your a freak dude
> im not your type
> i like girls
> ...


put down the whip and build something. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

now why would i want to piss off all the fans here (you) besides its fuckin raining here and i have twisters to look out for
YES TWISTERS IN CALIFORNIA


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 23 2008, 05:16 PM~10722966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ass hole i thought there was a spider on my screen NOT COOL


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh snap now it's gonna get ate by the spider!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Well Mr Jones looked bored so I gave him a spider to fight...


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Ha Ha Check out that spider doin cartwheels in the back ground!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Added a little indy in there swinging off the spiders nuts.. Seems to be a common thing here.. lol.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

its the plot for the next movie
indiana jones the search for the model big body
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 23 2008, 06:16 PM~10722966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

So heres a real one.. Winner get two packs of ignition wire the choice in colors..









Yea its a bitch to see.. hence taking the pics with the chrome wrenchs..


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

its a wammy tank with 2 pumps


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

glue in the top right corner?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

air taink for a mini truck


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@May 23 2008, 06:33 PM~10723082
> *its a wammy tank with 2 pumps
> *


Yea but your supposed to circle it up..


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

like me


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

here u go phatras


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 23 2008, 06:28 PM~10723053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Your fly is no match for my spider.. My spider has indy swinging on his nuts.. that beats down your fly with out an effort.. LMAO..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn that one got me.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Ill do another one here in a minute.. Gatta think of something impossable to find..


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 23 2008, 06:39 PM~10723138
> *Your fly is no match for my spider.. My spider has indy swinging on his nuts.. that beats down your fly with out an effort.. LMAO..
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

The infamous junk drawer... Same prize as last time..


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

a wheel


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

its a chrome wire wheel with a low prow tire


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

That was waaaay to easy You practicly had it circled for them!!!! if of course that's the looker! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hah..funny shit


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

dubelduces is the winner.. i sent ya a pm..

julian blea i sent you a pm about the last prize.. hit me back..


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

cool is there a limit on how many we can win


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

cool is there a limit on how many we can win


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 23 2008, 06:59 PM~10723260
> *That was waaaay to easy You practicly had it circled for them!!!! if of course that's the looker! :biggrin:
> *


Yea i didnt notice the how well it was circled untill i posted the pic.. Oh well.. Come on someone else has to get in on this.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Ok!!! I will give the winner to this one a Detail Master Dm-3222 Steering Column Kit.  :nicoderm:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

that was a bitch.. had to make it alot bigger.. sorry forgot to add cylinder or at least looks like a cylinder..


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

its a stearing colum


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

is it just me or does photobucket kick total ass now.. I mean you can edit shit in photobucket.. make shit bigger.. its just alot better then a basic photo site now..


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice one Phatras!!! I'll add it to your package!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I see a hydro cylinder?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

damn!!! good one


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

it was the gold color that gave it away.. If it would have had a silver stem i would have never found it.. That was a killer one though..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Shit i guessed wrong and failed all at the same time !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 23 2008, 07:23 PM~10723439
> *it was the gold color that gave it away.. If it would have had a silver stem i would have never found it.. That was a killer one though..
> *


I couldn't make it impossible lol!!!!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

whos next


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Since you all got my last junk drawer so fast heres another something hidden.. This time the prize is 2 packs of seat belt material..


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

the paint on the right side!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

My photo bucket wont come up but i see MODEL CAR WAAAX to the right !


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

not paint but close enough.. Thought everyone would spend hours looking in the drawer..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 23 2008, 07:13 PM~10722947
> *Close enuff,  but it's on the sidewalk ledge.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


u live by the stadiums?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 23 2008, 07:41 PM~10723579
> *My  photo  bucket    wont  come  up    but  i  see    MODEL  CAR  WAAAX  to    the  right !
> *


 :biggrin: put the pic i sent you! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 23 2008, 08:41 PM~10723579
> *My  photo  bucket    wont  come  up    but  i  see    MODEL  CAR  WAAAX  to    the  right !
> *


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Marinate and mini pm your addys and the colors you want.. Ill send ya both 2 packs..
heres all the colors i have
http://stores.homestead.com/hstrial-RSchwa.../Categories.bok


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

u should do one with a optma battry as a prize


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 23 2008, 08:42 PM~10723587
> *u live by the stadiums?
> *


I live close but gas is only $3.72 right now so i thought i would take a ride today ! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

o....i was there not too long ago..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 23 2008, 08:43 PM~10723595
> *Marinate and mini pm your addys and the colors you want.. Ill send ya both 2 packs..
> heres all the colors i have
> http://stores.homestead.com/hstrial-RSchwa.../Categories.bok
> *


All i need is white ! :biggrin: I color sharpie them the color i need !


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 23 2008, 07:44 PM~10723606
> *I  live    close  but  gas  is  only  $3.72  right  now  so  i  thought  i  would  take  a  ride  today !  :biggrin:
> *


Damn I paid 4.09 for shit gas.. sucks..

So who else is ganna post up some pics.. Come on..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yea what he said


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Ok winner gets a Detail Master Dm 3280 Complete Drive Set - 5 Pulley


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

KNOCKOFF?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

damn man good ass eyes.. I had to open photoshop for that one and i could barly see it..


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Pm me your addy homie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 23 2008, 08:19 PM~10723861
> *Pm me your addy homie!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 20/20 VISION!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

I did find the one "real" penny in the lot.. lol..


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

damn that fucked with my eyes


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 23 2008, 08:21 PM~10723881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Our dollar is worth just as much as your right now!!!! Infact maybe even a little bit more. :tongue:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

thats cool


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 23 2008, 09:08 PM~10723770
> *Ok winner gets a Detail Master Dm 3280 Complete Drive Set - 5 Pulley
> 
> *



*THIS RIGHT HERE IS BEST PIC SO FAR ! GREAT WORK TJAY! *


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Yeh I know but when you grow up here (Detroit) Canadian money isnt "real" money.. People bitch when you give them a Canadian quarter for change and what not.. Its actually pretty funny.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

do aonther one mini


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 23 2008, 09:35 PM~10724009
> *do aonther one mini
> *


You have camera ! You do 1 ! It doesnt matter where just aslong as it is model related item were lookin for and any thing model related for a prize !


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i dont have any thing good


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks David!!!! :biggrin: 







> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 23 2008, 08:34 PM~10724003
> *Yeh I know but when you grow up here (Detroit) Canadian money isnt "real" money.. People bitch when you give them a Canadian quarter for change and what not.. Its actually pretty funny.
> *


I totaly know what you mean!!! It's like we are handing out Yen or some shit when Canadians are down there trying to spend a buck! lol


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

find whats in my bushes :biggrin: you get an ls combo..good luck hno:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

a peace of resin


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

An LS clip ?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

nope :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ls tailights!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

marinates got it


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

damn


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 23 2008, 08:54 PM~10724137
> *marinates got it
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

son of a bitch i couldnt even see that


its time for glasses =]


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

here two for ya, name em both...the lucky bastard gets a set of 26" rims w/ sleeves


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Great PIC TWINN and good EYE MARINATE nice find ! I looked it over about 5 times ! Maybe i need to ride with hearse to the eye appointment !LOL!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol...really thick coke glasses at that


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

silver subs


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

hopefully you homies will be up later i'l do one also, going to dinner! :biggrin: good luck! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 23 2008, 09:57 PM~10724233
> *here two for ya, name em both...the lucky bastard gets a set of 26" rims w/ sleeves
> 
> 
> ...


There is a 520 tire on lens and sub chrome speakers !


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

the tire around the lens and cant tell anything else in the pic..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

nope. marinate..

phatras is half right

look close


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

heres one of em..the other is IN this pic!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

white walls


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

phatras has that one already...whats the other one..and SUBS are not it


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I say its a bottle of Kustom COLORS PAINT !


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

stryene sheating


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn you gotta be kiddin me...its in the same spot as what yall called the SUBS...but its something completely opposite of that


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

ok i got one and i will give to sets of rims


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 23 2008, 08:05 PM~10724321
> *stryene sheating
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 23 2008, 10:04 PM~10724303
> *I  say  its  a  bottle  of    Kustom  COLORS  PAINT  !
> *


LOL! Off to the right its a white phone cord used for detailing ! :dunno:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

I cant get the area to blow up to see what it is.. but im thinking its some pumps..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

speakers up top?
amps?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

a bumper


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

nope nope & nope...yall give yet?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

capacitor?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

grill


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

supercharger or intake


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i give


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

looks like a pair of chrome valve covers


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 23 2008, 08:09 PM~10724353
> *looks like a pair of chrome valve covers
> *


i think ur rite


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

nope


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

no clue what the hell it is but i circled it lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Yea i cant see anything else right off i see something to the left that might be a square taillight but i gave ! \


And THANKS FELLAS ! This was just an idea i had and i am glad you guys took to it ! 

*THIS IS SOME COOL SHIT RIGHT HERE THAT WE ALL CAN ENJOY ! *


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ok, so phatras got em...

its a dual quad setup


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 23 2008, 10:11 PM~10724363
> *http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i139/dddamaster/225349.jpg[/img]
> *


2 4 tunnel ram maybe?

Damn it wrong and late yet onces again ! SHIT !


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

damn i was close.. intake.. shit was hard as hell to see.. I really looked like a tunnel ram..


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

for another ls clip :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

and that shiot was just sittin on my table...unfortunately i dont have a worthy cam for this shit or i'd hide it on my dirty ass table..lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

red & black wire under the piece of wood


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ls tail lights


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Oh i know.. its the new AMT model elephant on the table.. :roflmao:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

nope
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

is that a shitter sittin back there?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 23 2008, 09:20 PM~10724456
> *is that a shitter sittin back there?
> *


you win
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
no im remodeling


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yanno, you didnt HAVE TO take your outhouse apart for this fuckin contest man!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I say a resin Daully rim ? Under a peice of sheet rock !


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

resin bumper


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

is it a resin center consol


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

resin ls clip


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

nope and where


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 23 2008, 10:29 PM~10724533
> *nope and where
> *


I just saw something red and was guessing. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

resin ls clip under the piece of wood in the center up a bit


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

mini i think you had the location right on your first try but it looks like its a rear ls clip...


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 23 2008, 09:33 PM~10724561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nope :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

stealing minis pick.. but its looks like a rear clip or conti kit.. cant tell for crap.. where marinate and his super man vison


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 23 2008, 08:23 PM~10724483
> *I  say  a  resin  Daully  rim  ? Under  a  peice  of  sheet  rock !
> 
> 
> ...


ls grill


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

[/quote]
minis pic but is it a bigbody grill?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

damn this is fun


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I see maybe a couple wheels on the left or maybe a resin speaker on the right. :dunno:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

how do i make this shit bigger???


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

hOW ABOUT THIS SPOT ?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

yup pm me your addy :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

julian blea post up yours


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

ok here is mine here is the rims for the priz...NOT the car...minz not that hard..


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

plastic tree


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

6x9


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

mini got it pm me you info.....


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

hell ya mini.. beat me to it..


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

theres also a plastie tree in there


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

no thats plastic from a water bottel


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

dam 15 users looking at this


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok here's one for a set of resin pumps and dumps.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

is it by the twig?


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

Ok here's one for a set of resin pumps and dumps.



> *Ok here's one for a set of resin pumps and dumps.
> 
> *


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b199/ChrLew8/HPIM2746.jpg


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 23 2008, 11:06 PM~10724844
> *is it by the twig?
> *


kind of :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

is it there


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 23 2008, 11:10 PM~10724874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nope :biggrin:


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

i dunno how to post the pic and circle it sorry for the dumb ass posts guys


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

rite here


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scrapping_mazda_mini+May 23 2008, 11:08 PM~10724858-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





i THINK YOU JUST SEEN ROCKS AND WENT NUTS !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 23 2008, 11:12 PM~10724889
> *rite here
> 
> *


 :no:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

am i close


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 23 2008, 11:13 PM~10724903
> *am i close
> *


:no:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

is it there?


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@May 23 2008, 11:15 PM~10724912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :no:


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

upper right hand corner 1 1/2 don and over


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 23 2008, 11:15 PM~10724914
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


:no:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

big c said i can give you guys a hint since i already have already won twice ! 



*LOOK IN SIDE THE YELLOW BOX ! *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 23 2008, 11:15 PM~10724914
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


monte resin ls bumper?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Let me know when you give or if you need a hint. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

need a hint!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 23 2008, 11:18 PM~10724944
> *monte resin ls bumper?
> *


:no:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 23 2008, 10:18 PM~10724950
> *Let me know when you give or if you need a hint.  :biggrin:
> *


i need a hint


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

hint


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

hint


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 23 2008, 11:19 PM~10724956
> *need a hint!
> *


It's white and comes with the '63 donk kit.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

is it painted?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

the motor


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@May 23 2008, 11:20 PM~10724971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:no:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

is it a motor


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 23 2008, 11:22 PM~10724992
> *is it a motor
> *


:no:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

dam


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 23 2008, 11:24 PM~10725004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of them is right, and you have to name what it is. :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

here


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

dumps


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 23 2008, 10:25 PM~10725019
> *one of them is right, and you have to name what it is.  :biggrin:
> *


top center, transmission


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

a amp, light ,???


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

its a seat


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:no: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

the one rite below the top


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 23 2008, 10:28 PM~10725037
> *the one rite below the top
> *


still have to name it , lol :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

oh i know.... its mr. 1/16th selling something?????

17 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: undead white boy, BiggC, DA_SQUID, rollinoldskoo, phatras, mademan, julian blea, scrapping_mazda_mini, Waco, low4oshow, eric64impala, Linc, airbrushmaster, MayhemKustomz

:biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 23 2008, 11:28 PM~10725037
> *the one rite below the top
> *


:no:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 23 2008, 09:27 PM~10725034
> *:no:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


to who


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

oil pan


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

alternator
intake manifold
seat
wheel
battery
chassis
motor
steering wheel
dash decal


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

an oil pan?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*AGAIN FEELAS THIS IS A GREAT TOPIC ! EVERYONE HAVING FUN NO BULLSHIT , NO CRY BABY SHIT JUST A BAND OF MODELERS HAVE A FUN TIME ! HELL WE HAVE HAD TO MAKE THIS THE HOTTEST TOPIC TODAY BUT THE THE TOP TOPIC CHART IS NOT WORKING ! BUT THAT WON'T STOP US FROM FROM HAVING A BLAST !*


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 23 2008, 11:29 PM~10725050
> *alternator
> intake manifold
> seat
> ...


One of these are right.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

battery


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

props mini this is a badass topic


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

dash bord


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:no:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 23 2008, 09:29 PM~10725050
> *alternator
> intake manifold
> seat
> ...


intake manifold?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

intake manifold!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 23 2008, 11:31 PM~10725069
> *props mini this is a badass topic
> *


See i can be just as fun and i can still be an ass !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

intake manifold


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

is it a valvecover??????


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 23 2008, 11:31 PM~10725068
> *battery's
> *


 :yes: Now where is it?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

steering wheel


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

2nd to the bottom and it an intake


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 23 2008, 09:33 PM~10725081
> *See  i  can  be  just  as  fun  and  i  can  still  be  an  ass !
> *


true 
hopefully hearse driver doesnt come in here and fuck it up


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@May 23 2008, 11:33 PM~10725083
> *is it a valvecover??????
> 
> 
> ...


its right there


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

red


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 23 2008, 11:24 PM~10725004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


middle one


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn this is a hard one
i call the next one to post a pic


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 23 2008, 11:35 PM~10725107
> *red
> 
> 
> ...


Which red one?


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

where i circled 1st big bold black circle


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 23 2008, 11:36 PM~10725114
> *damn this is a hard one
> i call the next one to post a pic
> *


We cant start another hunt till the frist 1 is found ! Its hard lookin at 1 let alone 2 !


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

the top one


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

the fully circled one


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

now its fat


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 23 2008, 11:35 PM~10725107
> *red
> 
> 
> ...


Naw just playing Bro. :biggrin: 










PM me your addy. :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

the one on the very bottem


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 23 2008, 09:37 PM~10725121
> *We  cant  start  another  hunt  till  the  frist  1  is  found !  Its  hard  lookin  at  1  let  alone  2 !
> *


i will wait bro
no worries this one is coming to a wrap maybe


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

GOOD ONE BIGGC!!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

i got a set of 1:18th dub spinners for the one who finds this


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

seat belt material beside remote


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

led wire and light by the mouse


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nope


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 23 2008, 11:39 PM~10725142
> *GOOD ONE BIGGC!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

model car wires by the remote....

layitlow model car section


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

hopper wire?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

all i see is a dusty ass comp that nees some windex


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

it is a bumper


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

lay it low model section


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nope 
hint:look towards the fan


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lights by the fan on the left side


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

seat in left side of fan


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

how can i make the pics bigger to see???????????


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

knock offs


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nope
you can only see about 25% of it
its a rim


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 23 2008, 11:42 PM~10725162
> *hopper wire?
> 
> 
> ...



Thats not hopper wire thats his Gerbel return string ! He would hate to lose it when he puts it to work !


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

is it in da left side of the fan??????


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 23 2008, 09:46 PM~10725196
> *Thats  not hopper  wire  thats  his  Gerbel  return  string  !    He  would  hate  to  lose  it  when  he  puts  it  to  work !
> *


yup i hate losing parts
so i send him out to find them


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@May 23 2008, 09:46 PM~10725200
> *is it in da left side of the fan??????
> *


gitting close


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 23 2008, 11:45 PM~10725191
> *nope
> you can only see about 25% of it
> its a rim
> *


*YOUR DOING IT WRONG !*

Telling us what it is means your pic *FAILED ! * We need to find it and name it ?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

oh name what kid of rim it is then


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

sorry man but form your pic its impossable to see what type of wheel it is.. you can only see a small section of it behind the left side of the fan.. it mainly looks like the lip of the wheel..


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 24 2008, 12:49 AM~10725231
> *oh name what kid of rim it is then
> *


I cant even see it, How am i supposed to name what kind of rim it is.


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

hoppin hydro


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ok ill redue one tomorrow i didnt read the rules doh


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

pegasus


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nope


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

donk tire


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

<span style='color:red'>Mas Puto!!!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

its the damn dub spinner hes givin away to whoever guesses what it is :cheesy:


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

looks like wheel off of one of his hearse


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@May 23 2008, 10:53 PM~10725270
> *<span style='color:red'>Mas Puto!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nope not even close


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

this is hard


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

NEXT


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 23 2008, 10:52 PM~10725259
> *ok ill redue one tomorrow i didnt read the rules doh
> *


is this one over then?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

hopefully


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

headless! prize=photoetch 50 chevy :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

since i fucked up the first to guess what kit its from gits the rims cool


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

dually wheel


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 23 2008, 11:57 PM~10725308
> *headless! prize=photoetch 50 chevy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


the dice to the right of the chick on the left,,,,,,


zap a gap at the top left corner,,,

caddy by that,,,,


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+May 23 2008, 10:59 PM~10725331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

donk caddy or donk monte SS?


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

dont forget the white wall tires


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 23 2008, 09:57 PM~10725308
> *headless! prize=photoetch 50 chevy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Pelon!!! right next to tha chick wit tha white shades!!!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

this one


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@May 23 2008, 11:02 PM~10725348
> *Pelon!!! right next to tha chick wit tha white shades!!!!
> *


:biggrin: YOU GOT IT MAYNE! PM ME YOUR ADDY!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 23 2008, 11:59 PM~10725331
> *the dice to the right of the chick on the left,,,,,,
> zap a gap at the top left corner,,,
> 
> ...


i think headless prize is the key word to one of them homies in the pile not having a head


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i thought it was this


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 23 2008, 10:02 PM~10725344
> *donk caddy or donk monte SS?
> *


nope ro should know this one


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Another set of resin pumps and dumps.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 24 2008, 12:03 AM~10725353
> *:biggrin: YOU GOT IT MAYNE! PM ME YOUR ADDY!
> 
> 
> ...


damnt, i seen that too, i thought it was a darth vader homie or something :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:no:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

low pro tire????


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 23 2008, 11:10 PM~10725396
> *:no:
> *


was i close


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@May 24 2008, 12:10 AM~10725398
> *low pro tire????
> 
> 
> ...


  









PM your addy.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

GL guys, my eyes hurt...have a good 1


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

hint


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 24 2008, 12:09 AM~10725392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NO what you circle is an ANAL ROUNDER ! HE using those before his sausage fights !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

mini u should do another one for us all!

:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FIND WALDO?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 24 2008, 12:13 AM~10725445
> *mini u should do another one for us all!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Cameras dead ! I took a road trip today ! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2008, 12:12 AM~10725432
> *NO  what    you    circle    is  an  ANAL  ROUNDER !  HE  using  those  before  his  sausage  fights  !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You a fool. lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

NOT MODEL RELATED.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2008, 12:12 AM~10725432
> *NO  what    you    circle    is  an  ANAL  ROUNDER !  HE  using  those  before  his  sausage  fights  !
> *


never heard of anything like that, coming from the man who uses it all the time would know i guess. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 24 2008, 12:13 AM~10725446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


in the middle behind the old chick in pink.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@May 23 2008, 07:04 PM~10725362
> *i think headless prize is the key word to one of them homies in the pile not having a head
> *


damn..... and i was lookin for a homie gettin some head.... :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nvm


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

the famous mindfuck topic


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

i got next.. one sec let me load it


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 23 2008, 10:13 PM~10725446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he's behind the dude in green shirt and bitch in pink shirt! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 24 2008, 12:13 AM~10725446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what the hell, whys the dude in the blue pants to th e left of the portal potties got something stuck in his ass :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ALRIGHT HOMIES YOU FOUND IT...NOW BACK TO MODELS! :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

heres a harder one from me.. winner gets a set of resin subs and amp..
look i even tossed in something for our northern friends..lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@May 24 2008, 12:14 AM~10725457
> *never heard of anything like that, coming from the man who uses it all the time would know i guess.  :biggrin:
> *


As much as you get butt hurt i think it would be a wise investment to have 1 or 2 on hand ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 24 2008, 12:17 AM~10725495
> *heres a harder one from me.. winner gets a set of resin subs and amp..
> look i even tossed in something for our northern friends..lol
> 
> ...


its a chrome knock off :cheesy:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lol. whats next


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2008, 12:18 AM~10725505
> *As  much  as  you  get butt  hurt    i  think it  would  be  a  wise  investment    to have  1  or  2  on hand  !  LOL! :biggrin:
> *


i think ur mistakin me for undead.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@May 23 2008, 11:18 PM~10725508
> *its a chrome knock off  :cheesy:
> *


 :nosad: nope


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

hint


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

dump


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 24 2008, 12:20 AM~10725517
> *:nosad: nope
> *


than its a dump, i see something by the nickel


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

hint


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

is it a hydrolic pump


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

mademan beat me to it, and sees the same thing i see, if it isnt a knock off, than it has to be a dump


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

one of doughs hydro dumps


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

mademan got it..
damn.. got that fast..









Ill get your stuff right out to ya sir...


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

is it a pump


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

mother fucker..i cant type that damn fast!

and thanks alot mini..you've broke me from the crack habit for this fucking addiction...LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

damn thought that one would take a little bit.. guess i need to do a twinn style one.. hes the master at this...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah..or go throw something in the weeds...in a shitter or something...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 23 2008, 11:24 PM~10725556
> *damn thought that one would take a little bit.. guess i need to do a twinn style one.. hes the master at this...
> *


lol, i just was working on my hearse setup and dropped a dump, and had to search on the floor. thats how i guessed so fast, lol , looked exactly the same.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

next prize....any takers?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 24 2008, 12:26 AM~10725568
> *next prize....any takers?
> *


DO what ?


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

x2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

whos postin the next pic for people to try and find the object which fits in the model car category..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

server...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 23 2008, 11:28 PM~10725590
> *whos postin the next pic for people to try and find the object which fits in the model car category..
> *


YOU DO ONE, EVERYONE HAS TO CONTRIBUTE


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

I got some for your asses tommorow afternoon


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

me to cus its 1:30 am in amarillo


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

lets stop for tonight and continue at like 12.00 centrla time


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

i meent 12:30 am


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:roflmao: lock the topic until noon tomorrow :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@May 23 2008, 11:33 PM~10725619
> *me to cus its 1:30 am in amarillo
> *


i thought it was 12.35.........well it is here in austin


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@May 23 2008, 07:34 PM~10725626
> *:roflmao: lock the topic until noon tomorrow :roflmao:
> *


no shit.... maybe hawaii time??? :dunno: 




















:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

here too


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

it is i looked at it wrong


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@May 23 2008, 11:34 PM~10725626
> *:roflmao: lock the topic until noon tomorrow :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: i was gonna play the ps3 but this kept me on the nets :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

FUCK LOCKING IT ! Take pics around the house ! Lets just keep this going ! It about time the NIGHT CREW RULED ONCE AGAIN !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 24 2008, 12:35 AM~10725641
> *:yes: i was gonna play the ps3 but this kept me on the nets :0
> *


yea cuz net is better than the wack ass ps3  

im about to go play some halo 3 on xboxlive :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ill be back,, im goin to shoot something...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 23 2008, 07:36 PM~10725645
> *FUCK  LOCKING  IT  !    Take  pics  around the  house  !      Lets  just  keep  this  going !     It  about time the  NIGHT  CREW    RULED  ONCE  AGAIN !
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2008, 12:36 AM~10725645
> *FUCK  LOCKING  IT  !    Take  pics  around the  house  !      Lets  just  keep  this  going !    It  about time the  NIGHT  CREW    RULED  ONCE  AGAIN !
> *


 :0 i bet i can hit 19,000 posts tonight :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@May 23 2008, 11:37 PM~10725649
> *yea cuz net is better than the wack ass ps3
> 
> im about to go play some halo 3 on xboxlive  :cheesy:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: 
call of duty 4 all the way :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 23 2008, 11:36 PM~10725645
> *FUCK  LOCKING  IT  !    Take  pics  around the  house  !      Lets  just  keep  this  going !    It  about time the  NIGHT  CREW    RULED  ONCE  AGAIN !
> *


ALL OF A SUDDEN THERE TIRED *********** :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Iv'e got some good pics coming. Luxury cars, Baseball star airplane, w/ model pics. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 24 2008, 12:38 AM~10725657
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> call of duty 4 all the way :cheesy:
> *


thats a game i never cared for


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@May 23 2008, 11:38 PM~10725667
> *thats a game i never cared for
> *


pretty good thsi part is like todays war, not no damn ww2 and shit :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

yea, we might not want to reply in here anymore, its about at the limit to the night crew topic before it got shut down cuz we were doin 20 pages a night. :uh:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

ill make it 21


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

did we stop


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

IM GOING TO THROW UP A PIC 
HAVE TO FIGURE OUT A GOOD ONE ILL GIVE A KIT OUT... PROBIBLY ONE OF THE BIG LOT KITS.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

untill someone else posts a pic..


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

i got one let me go take pics


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 23 2008, 07:38 PM~10725661
> *ALL OF A SUDDEN THERE TIRED *********** :biggrin:
> *


kids now days..... short attention span


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

But whats being done in here is fun and most of it is model related ! Not a bunch e fights and worthless post being post 20 at time ?


This topic an't for post count its for fun and maybe just maybe you win an item that helps in your next build , Most ture builders will see the good that this topic offers !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

im back,,,,,,,shot it....and did well....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i'll send a printout of my radio faces....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

a grey seat in the middle to the right a lil


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

59 CRUISER SKIRT IN GRAY!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 23 2008, 07:49 PM~10725745
> *59 CRUISER SKIRT IN GRAY!
> *


  i'll put it in your package


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 23 2008, 11:50 PM~10725746
> *
> *


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 24 2008, 12:47 AM~10725204
> *yup i hate losing parts
> so i send him out to find them
> *


What are you doing shoving model parts up your ass ! LOL! biggrin.gif


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 23 2008, 07:47 PM~10725729
> *im back,,,,,,,shot it....and did well....
> *


pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*OK I 'M UP ! You see it you win it ! *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2008, 12:52 AM~10725768
> *OK    I 'M  UP !  You  see  it  you  win  it !
> 
> 
> ...


2nd shelf, 2nd stack of vhs tapes.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 24 2008, 12:55 AM~10725779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*BRO I CAN"T EVEN SEE WHAT YOU WROTE?*


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Hell yea.. Ive always wanted a van wilder VHS.. :roflmao: 
Hey mini 1990 called they want there VHS tapes back.. be sure to rewind.. 
:worship:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

two boxes at the bottom


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

IS IT A KIT IN THE BACK


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@May 24 2008, 12:55 AM~10725783
> *2nd shelf, 2nd stack of vhs tapes.
> *


WHAT? AND WHERE ?


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

somthin on the floor


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ones with the red stripes on the sides of them


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 23 2008, 11:56 PM~10725787
> *BRO  I  CAN"T  EVEN  SEE  WHAT  YOU  WROTE?
> *


something chrome 3rd row 2 from teh bottom


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

All wrong so far ! LOL!


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

a model car??????


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

something by your boots homlz


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

polaroid things at the bottom row on the far right


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2008, 12:57 AM~10725797
> *WHAT?  AND  WHERE ?
> *


idk what it is, it looks redish in the darkness on top of the vhs tape


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yea and it looks like it says giovanna


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

model kit next to casino VHS


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

a ls bumper :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

decals, 3rd row down, ontop of the last stack of vhs's


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

DAMN TYE THAT IS A GOOD GUESS


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

heres a clue, it's on the shelf. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 24 2008, 01:02 AM~10725829
> *model kit next to casino VHS
> *



Good job Ray ! PM me your addy !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

GOOD ONE BRO!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

My last 1 for the night ! YOU SEE YOU GET IT !


REMEMBER MODEL RELATED ! ITS SOMETHING YOU WORK WITH !


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 23 2008, 11:07 PM~10725856
> *Good  job  Ray  !    PM  me    your  addy !
> 
> 
> ...



oh yeah and the GLASSHOUSE vhs....do I get a glasshouse :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 23 2008, 11:09 PM~10725868
> *My  last  1  for  the  night !    YOU  SEE  YOU  GET  IT  !
> REMEMBER  MODEL  RELATED  !  ITS  SOMETHING  YOU  WORK  WITH !
> 
> ...


pin vise


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

exacto in the middle of the box


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2008, 01:09 AM~10725868
> *My  last  1  for  the  night !    YOU  SEE  YOU  GET  IT  !
> REMEMBER  MODEL  RELATED  !  ITS  SOMETHING  YOU  WORK  WITH !
> 
> ...


the blade thing at the top right corner of the box


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

XACTO KNIFE!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

xacto


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 24 2008, 01:10 AM~10725878
> *exacto in the middle of the box
> *



Rick was the frist ! 










You will be getting a knife !New of coarse ! Not my used 1 !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn.... guess don;t need the pic circled huh?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok Here is my finial 1 ! For a foot of phone detailing wire! 


Memember its model related ! LOL !


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

yea feel free to include that whole box i wont mind none.. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2008, 12:13 AM~10725896
> *Ok    Here  is  my  finial  1  !  For  a  foot  of  phone  detailing  wire!
> Memember  its  model  related !  LOL !
> 
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=411332


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2008, 01:13 AM~10725896
> *Ok    Here  is  my  finial  1  !  For  a  foot  of  phone  detailing  wire!
> Memember  its  model  related !  LOL !
> 
> ...


hearse driver pic


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 23 2008, 08:13 PM~10725896
> *Ok    Here  is  my  finial  1  !  For  a  foot  of  phone  detailing  wire!
> Memember  its  model  related !  LOL !
> 
> ...


hearse's caddy road trip topic :biggrin:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

CNDYBLU66SS


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 23 2008, 11:13 PM~10725896
> *Ok    Here  is  my  finial  1  !  For  a  foot  of  phone  detailing  wire!
> Memember  its  model  related !  LOL !
> 
> ...



your photo!!!!!!!!!!!!


no wait link to your thread with the big body


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2008, 01:13 AM~10725896
> *Ok    Here  is  my  finial  1  !  For  a  foot  of  phone  detailing  wire!
> Memember  its  model  related !  LOL !
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=411332

this is it.... but what do i get again?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2008, 01:13 AM~10725896
> *Ok    Here  is  my  finial  1  !  For  a  foot  of  phone  detailing  wire!
> Memember  its  model  related !  LOL !
> 
> ...


howd u get a copy of RO's license :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@May 23 2008, 08:15 PM~10725916
> *howd u get a copy of RO's license  :0
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 24 2008, 01:14 AM~10725901
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=411332
> *


LOL! MARINATE GOT IT FRIST LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2008, 12:16 AM~10725922
> *LOL!    MARINATE  GOT  IT  FRIST  LOL !    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

HERES ONE FOR YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

A 60'S IMPALA TAILIGHT?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Look at this son of a gun.. he loses his photoetched shit in his carpet and wants us to find it for him. acting like its a game.. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

taillight towards the middle


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@May 24 2008, 01:17 AM~10725930
> *HERES ONE FOR YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THIS IS JUST A GUESS BUT SHEET STYRENE ON THE FLOOR AND I THINK YOU STARTED YOUR PERIOD CAUSE YOUR LEAVING RED SPOTS ON THE CARPET !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Tail light


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

LMAO 
MY HOUSE HAS MAG SHAG CARPET....... YES ITS A TAIL LIGHT IMPALA SEND ME INFO MARINATE NICE PHATRAS I HATE THE CARPET IT SUCKS BUT ITS MY HOBBY ROOM


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 23 2008, 08:19 PM~10725944
> *Look at this son of a gun.. he loses his photoetched shit in his carpet and wants us to find it for him. acting like its a game..  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 24 2008, 01:19 AM~10725940
> *A 60'S IMPALA TAILIGHT?
> *


beat me to it. :0


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

I LOOSE SHIT IN THE DAMN CARPET ALL THE TIME AND THEN GET IT IN THE FOOT A WEEK LATER


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@May 24 2008, 12:21 AM~10725959
> *LMAO
> MY HOUSE HAS MAG SHAG CARPET....... YES ITS A TAIL LIGHT IMPALA SEND ME INFO MARINATE NICE PHATRAS I HATE THE CARPET IT SUCKS BUT ITS MY HOBBY ROOM
> *


Man it dont matter what carpet ya got.. dropping some pe shit in it sucks..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@May 24 2008, 01:22 AM~10725970
> *I LOOSE SHIT IN THE DAMN CARPET ALL THE TIME AND THEN GET IT IN THE FOOT A WEEK LATER
> *


 Signs of a ture builder right there !


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

WELL IM GLAD IM NOT THE ONLY ONE WHO WALKS AROUND WITH A SORE FOOT....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok Several of you boys have won an item or two its about time to pay it forward ! Get your self a little something model related to send as a gift and go get us a pic to comb over ! It easy and fun to win but even funny to watch people guess what it is they are lookin for !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@May 23 2008, 11:17 PM~10725930
> *HERES ONE FOR YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


i hope that isnt your carpet :ugh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2008, 12:28 AM~10726003
> *Ok    Several of  you  boys  have  won  an  item  or  two    its  about time  to  pay  it  forward !  Get  your self  a  little  something  model related  to    send  as  a  gift  and  go  get  us  a  pic  to  comb  over  !  It  easy  and  fun  to  win  but  even  funny to  watch  people  guess  what  it  is they  are  lookin  for !
> *


  GOOD DEAL YOU STARTED HOMIE


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

MY CARPET IS STRAIGHT OUT OF THE 70'S AND NEEDS A CLEANING BUT DONT WANT TO LOOSE ANY PIECES I DROPPED A DRILL BIT SET THE OTHER DAY AND IM MISSING 2 OF THEM


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL! WE NEEDED SOMETHING EVERYONE COULD TAKE PART OF TOGETHER AND IT STILL HELPS THE HOBBY !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@May 23 2008, 08:31 PM~10726026
> *MY CARPET IS STRAIGHT OUT OF THE 70'S AND NEEDS A CLEANING BUT DONT WANT TO LOOSE ANY PIECES I DROPPED A DRILL BIT SET THE OTHER DAY AND IM MISSING 2 OF THEM
> *


u try a magnet?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2008, 12:31 AM~10726027
> *LOL!  WE  NEEDED  SOMETHING  EVERYONE  COULD  TAKE  PART  OF  TOGETHER  AND  IT  STILL  HELPS  THE  HOBBY  !
> *


WHAT IF IT WAS A QUESTION ABOUT LAYITLOW MODEL SECTION?


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

I DIDNT TRY A MAGNET DAMN GOOD IDEA DIDNT EVEN CROSS MY MIND THANK YOU IM GOING TO GO TRY AND BUY A MAGNET TOMARROW


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 24 2008, 01:32 AM~10726034
> *WHAT IF IT WAS A QUESTION ABOUT LAYITLOW MODEL SECTION?
> *



That was BETO'S Contest afew years back so i didn't want to bit off that contest you know what i mean?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@May 23 2008, 08:33 PM~10726038
> *I DIDNT TRY A MAGNET DAMN GOOD IDEA DIDNT EVEN CROSS MY MIND THANK YOU IM GOING TO GO TRY AND BUY A MAGNET TOMARROW
> *


stereo speakers got magnets homie


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

I DONT HAVE ONE LYING AROUND THOUGH


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2008, 12:34 AM~10726042
> *That  was  BETO'S  Contest  afew  years  back    so  i  didn't  want  to  bit  off  that  contest  you  know  what  i  mean?
> *


NEVERMIND!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

how about questions about a custom part that comes with a kit and everyone has to guess what kit the part came in??? just an idea


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

ok ill play and give up a set of adex dumps 
where is it and what? :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@May 24 2008, 01:42 AM~10726066
> *ok ill play and give up a set of adex dumps
> where is it and what? :biggrin:
> 
> ...


right there towards the bottom middle a dump


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

UNDER THE MACHINE ROUNDED PART


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

APEX DUMP SQUARE !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 24 2008, 01:44 AM~10726083
> *UNDER THE MACHINE ROUNDED PART
> *


is a set of pe keys


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@May 24 2008, 01:42 AM~10726066
> *ok ill play and give up a set of adex dumps
> where is it and what? :biggrin:
> 
> ...


you guys are way off


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You didn't go and chrome plate you pubic hairs did you ? :biggrin:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

sumthing round?????


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

POWERBALLS?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

ok 1st one to tell me what it is


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@May 24 2008, 01:48 AM~10726106
> *ok 1st one to tell me what it is
> *


Chrome plated Crab ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

a dump
a pump
something machined...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@May 24 2008, 12:48 AM~10726106
> *ok 1st one to tell me what it is
> *


PULLEY?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL! Could be knowing you that you made POWER BALLS?


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

looks to be a swivalball for cylinders?????


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

ill tell ya.. but i wont.. Its round though


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 24 2008, 01:49 AM~10726112
> *PULLEY?
> *


nope but is round :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

a cup for a cylinder


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@May 24 2008, 12:50 AM~10726119
> *nope but is round :biggrin:
> *


HUBCAP?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 23 2008, 11:49 PM~10726110
> *Chrome  plated  Crab ?
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

clutch?


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

ok think more of a dish part


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@May 24 2008, 12:42 AM~10726066
> *ok ill play and give up a set of adex dumps
> where is it and what? :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

adapter?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

caliper?


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

knock off


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@May 24 2008, 12:55 AM~10726147
> *ok think more of a dish part
> *


ARTILLRES? "SPELLCHECK"


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

knock off


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 24 2008, 01:56 AM~10726149
> *adapter?
> *


thats closer


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ROTORS?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

hub?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Show them the closeup and see if they can guess it..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

disk brake over all?


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

back part of the wheel???????


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 24 2008, 01:59 AM~10726169
> *Show them the closeup and see if they can guess it..
> *


aight


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS LIKE A BULLET OR HEXNUT KNOCKOFF


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

knockoff?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Oh damn.. you guys have to get it now..


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

wheel sleeve?


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

air cleaner


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

one of those things that was on slammdsanomas pic


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

server


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hub cap?


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

you guys goin to make me cry 

think inside of the car


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

you guys are thinking wrong area of a car..


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

IT IS A STEERING WHEEL


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

QUAGE'S?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

master cylinder?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Stearing wheel??

Gages?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

steering wheel center...


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

THE OUTER RING


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@May 24 2008, 02:04 AM~10726193
> *IT IS A STEERING WHEEL
> *


closer


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Speaker?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 24 2008, 01:04 AM~10726197
> *steering wheel center...
> *


ding ding ding..


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

THE INNER RING THE HORN AREA


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

HA!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

gear shifter


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

STEERING WHEEL ADAPTER


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

a light


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 24 2008, 02:04 AM~10726197
> *steering wheel center...
> *


yea DM horn button 
send me your info in a pm homie


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

heres one in use..


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THAT WAS A GOOD ONE BRO, IT LOOKS LIKE A KNOCK OFF


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 24 2008, 02:07 AM~10726219
> *THAT WAS A GOOD ONE BRO, IT LOOKS LIKE A KNOCK OFF
> *


thanks homie


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

WERE DID YOU GET THE STEERING WHEEL PHAT THATS SICK


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@May 24 2008, 01:08 AM~10726222
> *WERE DID YOU GET THE STEERING WHEEL PHAT THATS SICK
> *


ScaleDreams
Link right to the steering wheel section


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 24 2008, 02:09 AM~10726224
> *ScaleDreams
> Link right to the steering wheel section
> *


who wants another tough one


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i cant get my cam to upload or i would have one :angry:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@May 24 2008, 01:11 AM~10726230
> *who wants another tough one
> *


sure :0


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

i do......


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 24 2008, 02:09 AM~10726224
> *ScaleDreams
> Link right to the steering wheel section
> *


HEY NOW NO ONE SAID YOU COULD USE THIS TOPIC AS A FREE ADVERTISEMENT! LOL ! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

LOL ! Great jod Dough and that looks good Rick ! And thanks for the store link I need a few custom steering wheels real soon ! :biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

ok what & where for a 2/4 setup


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2008, 01:12 AM~10726237
> *HEY  NOW    NO  ONE  SAID YOU  COULD    USE  THIS  TOPIC  AS  A  FREE  ADVERTISEMENT! LOL ! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> LOL !    Great    jod  Dough    and  that  looks  good  Rick  !  And  thanks  for the  store  link    I  need  a  few  custom    steering  wheels  real  soon !  :biggrin:
> *


Yea im a whore and whore it when i can.. :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

SPIDER STEERING WHEEL IN THE MIDDLE DOWN A BIT


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 24 2008, 02:14 AM~10726246
> *SPIDER STEERING WHEEL IN THE MIDDLE DOWN A BIT
> *


yea that was a easy one


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

on the top right looks to be cups for cylinders


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@May 24 2008, 02:15 AM~10726251
> *on the top right looks to be cups for cylinders
> *


lol i didnt post any hydro parts cause thats what everyone would of guessed


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@May 24 2008, 02:15 AM~10726250
> *yea that was a easy one
> *


Man that was good 1 ! 

Hey dough look at some of your shavings that come off in swerls ! They look like return springs! Maybe trash to treasure item :biggrin: .


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I saw alot of thing but couldn't figure out what they might of been. :biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2008, 02:18 AM~10726260
> *Man  that  was  good  1  !
> 
> Hey  dough    look  at  some of your  shavings  that  come  off  in  swerls  !  They  look  like  return  springs!  Maybe  trash  to  treasure  item  :biggrin: .
> *


you want them by the garbage can or bag full :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone that gave stuff away. I'll be back tomorrow with a few more pics and more gifts. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

X2 ABOUT GIVIN STUFF AWAY...ILL SEE IF I HAVE SOMETHING THAT MIGHT BE OF INTEREST...PROLLY NOT BUT OK...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

SO ANY MORE PICS?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@May 24 2008, 02:19 AM~10726263
> *you want them by the garbage can or bag full :biggrin:
> *



Just a thought ? Can you melt this type of stock down and cast metal shit ?


I love the items you sent last time and i am just tring to think of a way that the scraps just dont get wasted ?


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2008, 02:26 AM~10726290
> *Just  a  thought  ?  Can you  melt  this  type  of  stock  down  and  cast    metal    shit ?
> I  love the  items  you  sent  last  time    and  i  am  just  tring to  think  of  a  way  that  the  scraps  just  dont get  wasted ?
> *


yea you should be able to its all t6 and real fine shavings!! i'v thought about catchin the real small dust and mixing it in paint


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

About the only thing I could think to do with it is just keep it all in a big ass bag till you get a shit ton and take it to the scrap yard to recycle.. Aluminum scrap gets decent money doesnt it?


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

yea its not a bad price per pound but im pertty lazy :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

WANNA SEE WHAT I SPRAYED?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

not sure tho


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

LATE..... i been havin that


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

I have some when everyone is ready again.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

tonight?


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

yea  im gona do sum good 1s today :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 24 2008, 02:20 PM~10728063
> *I have some when everyone is ready again.
> *



Start it up !


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

This one is for a small bag of misc engine parts from my stash. Find it, and tell me what it is. And that is Maglio Ordonez private Lear 55.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

an engine in the engine? lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Nope. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I think its a donk wheel an tire in the turbine fan grove?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

a rim


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2008, 03:56 PM~10728346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Although it is NOT a donk wheel, you did get the location right and that it is a wheel. And the fans for the turbine are much further back.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 24 2008, 02:57 PM~10728361
> *Although it is NOT a donk wheel,  you did get the location right and that it is a wheel.  And the fans for the turbine are much further back.
> *


So did i win?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

damn


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Pm me your addy Mini.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

damn


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 24 2008, 02:59 PM~10728371
> *Pm me your addy Mini.
> 
> 
> ...



MINIDREAMS 

7401 east 118th terr 

Kansas City, MO 64134 !


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Ok here is another 1. This one is far a small bag of resin subs.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 24 2008, 01:59 PM~10728371
> *Pm me your addy Mini.
> 
> 
> ...


thats not a wheels its some damn squiggly lines. You suck.. LMAO


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Hey. Its a kodak.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

something resin


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Front seat in bumper rail !


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Nope.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

right spot wrong item..


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

damn mini


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 24 2008, 04:05 PM~10728414
> *right spot wrong item..
> *



Yup.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

is it a motor


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 24 2008, 04:06 PM~10728420
> *is it a motor
> *



No


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

some subs


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 24 2008, 04:08 PM~10728431
> *some subs
> *


No


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

RESIN LAPTOP in bumper rail !


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

resin tv


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2008, 04:09 PM~10728435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Well thats easy shipping for me. Mini is right.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

good job mini


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

whats next


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

what ever you post..lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Fellas dont forget to photo paint the pic's with your guess so we can see where your guessing ! Thats 1 of the fun parts about this contest !

*What is it and Where is it at ! *


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Also dont forget this is a game for everyone.. So go out and make some pics.. So its not the same 5 or so people posting pics..


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 24 2008, 03:15 PM~10728475
> *Also dont forget this is a game for everyone.. So go out and make some pics.. So its not the same 5 or so people posting pics..
> *


good goin Rick you scared them all off and i thought i was a post killer :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

:tears: I suck..


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

u have some good ones rick


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

x2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i think the only problem with this is that we got a bunch of guys just wanting free stuff.... :scrutinize: join in and post something...


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Since there isnt anyone else posting anything right now i'll do another one.
This one is for a small bag of resin amps.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Right area. wrong part.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

resin amps


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I can't make out what it is. :dunno:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

nope not an amp.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 24 2008, 04:52 PM~10728655
> *I can't make out what it is.  :dunno:
> *


You were headed in the right direction the first time.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

resin subs?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 24 2008, 04:55 PM~10728666
> *resin subs?
> *


No.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Is it a oil filter?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

manifold


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 24 2008, 04:57 PM~10728678
> *Is it a oil filter?
> *


No. But your def in the the right direction. But on the top end of an engine.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

intake?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

chrome intake manifold


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

oil pan


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 24 2008, 04:58 PM~10728685
> *intake?
> *


Gettin closer.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy+May 24 2008, 04:59 PM~10728689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Air cleaner?


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

tpi set up


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

valve cover


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC+May 24 2008, 04:59 PM~10728696-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. Think smaller


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

alternator ?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

throttle body?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

water pump
or carb spacer


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 24 2008, 05:02 PM~10728706
> *alternator ?
> *


Smaller.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

pully


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

i c it


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC+May 24 2008, 05:02 PM~10728706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

coil?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

distributor?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ignition coil


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

chrome msd box


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 24 2008, 03:02 PM~10728709
> *Smaller.
> *


air fliter


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 24 2008, 05:04 PM~10728725
> *coil?
> *



Again, right area, wrong part.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 24 2008, 05:04 PM~10728726
> *distributor?
> *



First one to get it right. Pm Me your addy.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

uh valve breather filter


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn that was a good one. :biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

good pic there homie


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Resin speakers and amps as prize.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Dammit i cant see anything.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ok let me load up mine


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

It's there in the open.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

give us a hint


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 24 2008, 04:14 PM~10728775
> *give us a hint
> *


It's tan and light Blue. :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

is it here


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:no:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

am i close


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

one more hint.........look from the middle to the left in the pic.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 24 2008, 04:21 PM~10728809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: now what is it?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

:dunno: I have no idea.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

impala body?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

a seat?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 24 2008, 04:23 PM~10728817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Your good. :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Dash.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn lucky guess lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Ok whos next?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ok heres mine
ill hook you up with some import racers dicast rims of your choosing


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

I see nothing.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

K guys.. ganna post something you all should be doing.. only host one pic at a time or lock your picture album.. so no one can go and look at the closeup.. yes i know where all grown men but there still shady folks..


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

hell i dont even have mine posted up
look closly its there


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i think i c a engine block half?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

It's official i'm fuckin blind.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+May 24 2008, 02:36 PM~10728868-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it happens to the best of us


heres a tip its white


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

door under the foam


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

right area wrong item


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

it looks like a hood


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nope gitting closer
be specific

you can do it
hint its towards the front of the vehical


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

caddy top from the donk kit???????


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nope


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Bumper?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

radiator?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

door panel


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC+May 24 2008, 02:54 PM~10728919-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your gitting red hot


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

valance?


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

underbody


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

core support


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 24 2008, 02:58 PM~10728939
> *core support
> *



even closer
you can do it


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

lower splash pan?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nope

hint the head lights attach to it


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Grille


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

front end


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Fan shroud?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 24 2008, 03:01 PM~10728955
> *Grille
> *


ding ding ding your right
but from what


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

donk caddy.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 24 2008, 03:01 PM~10728955
> *Grille
> *


damn server
nope
think bigger


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats not part of it. Just where and what.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

first hes right now he aint???


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ok 
kustoms ill send you a pm of what i have to offer later tonight


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 24 2008, 03:05 PM~10728972
> *first hes right now he aint???
> *


i was replying to his donk caddy reply


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

ok i got 1 winner gets some fuzzy dice pick from blue,yellow,white or black...
[img=http://img79.imageshack.us/img79/1435/dsc04053st3.th.jpg]


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn imageshack lol


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

braded line


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

no


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

is it close


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

tail light


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

its a rim?????


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

no neither is close


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@May 24 2008, 03:11 PM~10728998
> *its a rim?????
> *


no


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

red nitrous bottle.


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

spongbob


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

no nos and yea bob is in there but no lol


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

is it a tire???????


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nope heres a hint goes in the trunk...


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

fire extenguisher?????


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

no... it may b too hard i dunno but its right in front in plain view but still blends in


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

pump


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

close...


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

adax dump????


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

i see it but its to small


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

no and u cant just keep guessin till u guess right unless u know where its at lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

its actually kinda big...


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

or hydro battary in black?????


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

bottle jack?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@May 24 2008, 03:25 PM~10729073
> *or hydro battary in black?????
> *


right but where is it? lol :biggrin:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

on the botom in the middel and i sheel abuve it?????


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yup pm me ur addy and if u want the white,blue,yellow or black dice
[img=http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/506/dsc04054eb4.th.jpg]


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yes u r correct julian


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

that was a good 1 cus it blended with the rocks


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea i was starting to think noone would get it lol


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

i got one but cant get a close up pic of it


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

ok guys this is the priz....carpet for models













and here it iz


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

wat is it and where


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

i think i see it h/o


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

wats h/o???????


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Hold on?


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

ooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lol,







:biggrin:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

ya but wat is it???????


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

a trophy


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

yup send me you addy


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

check ur pm 's


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Guys try to keep the wins to 2-3 if you have won that many already chill and let some other people win some stuff. also pay it forward.. If you have won stuff post up your own pics and offer up a prize.. Keep it going but dont be greedy let other folks get in on it to.. Ill have another one tonight but in the mean time I want to see at least two from you dubelduces.. You have won alot so time to pay it forward..


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 24 2008, 07:50 PM~10729405
> *Guys try to keep the wins to 2-3 if you have won that many already chill and let some other people win some stuff. also pay it forward.. If you have won stuff post up your own pics and offer up a prize.. Keep it going but dont be greedy let other folks get in on it to.. Ill have another one tonight but in the mean time I want to see at least two from you dubelduces.. You have won alot so time to pay it forward..
> *



:werd:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

im not greedy just good at finding things


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

server


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Anybody going to start another one?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

well you can be the best at finding stuff and win it everything if its a two way street, but when your only winning stuff and not putting back into the game then yes your greedy.. How many have you won so far? More then 4.. so posting two shouldn't be a problem..


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i olny one 2


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ok winner gets a decal sheet from a 94 impala donk kit


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

good job man.. prizes dont have to be much just keep it going.. Thanks man..


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

no prob homie


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

lil red car


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nope


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

Matchbox car


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nope


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

That's not a matchbox car? :roflmao:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

its not the itam


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

is it this ???? I really have no clue.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 24 2008, 07:09 PM~10729498
> *ok winner gets a decal sheet from a 94 impala donk kit
> 
> 
> ...


on the tree limb thing hanging over the bird bath


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nope


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

grill on top of the sprinkler?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nope


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

ok I got it . its this right ????


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nope


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

toss out a hint..


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

by the bird bath


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

give up yet?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

You guys better get on your game.. There getting harder and harder.. I seen the one dough is doing later tonight and its imposable.. Like always though mine will be way to simple..


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i guss so here it is batterys form a 70 monty kit


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i just set it there to u should do do it now doug h


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

or a nother quick one


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

not just yet cause its goin to kill or be real easy :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

i got a decent one.. ill post it here in a second..


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Here ya go... Winner gets a resin ps2 and screen
BTW.. everyone who already won something from me its been shipped..


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

you guys are slacking tonight.. I thought this one would be easy..


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

its rite here but i dont know what it is 

some thing resin


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

right spot wrong thing.. not resin.. its plastic..

heres a hint.. a picture of what im working on..


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

is it a bumper


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

again right spot, wrong item, but right color..


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

the rear end


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

liftgate for the topper?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

dough gets it...








a purple rear end..um.. that didnt sound right..


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

Sorry, it's just a blob of purple on my screen.


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

im the big whiner :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

K heres another one.. same prize as last one..


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

no ones ganna try??


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 a blue horse?!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 24 2008, 07:52 PM~10729943
> *:0 a blue horse?!
> *


my one year old gets crazy on that thing. Hes a dare devil.. he stands on it and rocks it till it about flips.. damn crazy kids..


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

its in the bucket its a resin amp


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

a rim


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

in the bucket aka flower pot with out flowers(girl cant garden) but its plastic..


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

am i close


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

dash????????


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

if someone thinks they find it dont forget to circle it and name it


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

yup circle and name.. not an amp.. interior part but not amp or dash


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

suspention , front a arms


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

seat


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

stering colum?????


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

we have a winner


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

sweet


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

good blend of colors


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i dont know how to circle and reload fast enough 

i say if someone names it give them time to post it circled and if its wrong , keep going


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ill do another one tomarrow no light out


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

for a chick decal


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 24 2008, 08:05 PM~10730015
> *i dont know how to circle and reload fast enough
> 
> i say if someone names it give them time to post it circled and if its wrong , keep going
> *


sounds good to me..


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

a butt?! O0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

im going to movies ill have a pic tonight, maybe 1am my time 

HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

a cup or sumthing billit


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

a dump?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

STEERING also. :biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@May 24 2008, 09:11 PM~10730052
> *a cup or sumthing billit
> 
> 
> ...


yea but its not metal


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

its plastic??????


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

yes its plastic and is toward the front of the car


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

cup that gos in the spring


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@May 24 2008, 09:15 PM~10730076
> *cup that gos in the spring
> *


nope

this is the easiest of my pics tonight too


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

i think its deap cup or sumthi??


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Spindle?


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

ball joint?????


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

you guys are goin the wrong way


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

is it a adapter for rim???????


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@May 24 2008, 09:19 PM~10730101
> *is it a adapter for rim???????
> *


no


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Mirror?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

carb on the left bottom of broom..


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

hod ornament


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 24 2008, 09:22 PM~10730117
> *carb on the left bottom of broom..
> *


ding ding we got a winner


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

pulley system towards the corner of the pic.bottom left


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 24 2008, 09:23 PM~10730127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol yea sad aint it :biggrin: missed the jolly rancher wraper


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

damn.... it sucks that i was gona ll day there was some good prizes...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

For a set of resin pumps and dumps.


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

is it resin??????


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@May 24 2008, 09:29 PM~10730148
> *is it resin??????
> *


:no:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 24 2008, 09:27 PM~10730140
> *For a set of resin pumps and dumps.
> 
> 
> ...


on t he tree, looks like an interrior tub showing the behind the firewall part.


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

firewall


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

is it a bumper


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@May 24 2008, 09:30 PM~10730158
> *on t he tree, looks like an interrior tub showing the behind the firewall part.
> *


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@May 24 2008, 09:30 PM~10730158
> *on t he tree, looks like an interrior tub showing the behind the firewall part.
> *


Where?? and :no: on the part


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Spot is right but not the part. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

spoiler?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

is it a dash bord


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 24 2008, 09:32 PM~10730164
> *Where??  and :no: on the part
> *


caddy resin?


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 24 2008, 09:27 PM~10730140
> *For a set of resin pumps and dumps.
> 
> 
> ...


hearse caddy in the tree ?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

smoothed dash on the tree.. same spot tye posted


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

back bumper


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:no: You were almost of fire with the firewall.


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

back seats????????


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 24 2008, 07:34 PM~10730172
> *is it a dash bord
> *


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

front end where radeater gos


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@May 24 2008, 09:34 PM~10730174
> *hearse caddy in the tree ?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: No but that was a good idea.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

wiper cowl?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:no:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

hood?


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

the bottom of car????where seats go?????


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

fender well :dunno: shit i dunno, the branch in the middle of it is making it harder


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

is it a interor part


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 24 2008, 09:36 PM~10730193
> *wiper cowl?
> *


Here's a clue.......part of what ky said is in it's name.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

cowl hood?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 24 2008, 09:37 PM~10730196
> *hood?
> *


And we have a winner. :biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

wind shield
damn good pic homie


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

core support


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

winshield wiper cowl


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

for 86 monty decals


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

nm..


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that was a good one the white stripes threw me off lol


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

damnt candy, isnt it past ur bed time :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i see a key chain lookin clip


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

it is near the flower pot


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

is it blue?


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@May 24 2008, 08:59 PM~10729980
> *if someone thinks they find it dont forget to circle it and name it
> *


or give closest location of the part in the pic


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

it is white


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

YOU GUYS MUST BE REAL BORED.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

dash board inside the pot, next to the flowers, lol


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 24 2008, 09:47 PM~10730270
> *YOU GUYS MUST BE REAL BORED.
> *


just a topic where you can guess 100 times to one picture and get 100 more posts without getting in trouble :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@May 24 2008, 08:49 PM~10730284
> *just a topic where you can guess 100 times to one picture and get 100 more posts without getting in trouble  :biggrin:
> *


alrighty then. :ugh:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

in the clump of grass in the top of the pic and its chrome


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

look in the pot


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 24 2008, 09:43 PM~10730245
> *it is near the flower pot
> *


now your sayin in the pot come on can't move stuff in the pics :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i havent fuck it next person to pm me with ther addy gets it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

close enough its a vlave cover









pm me ur addy


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 24 2008, 09:58 PM~10730336
> *i havent  fuck it next person to pm me with ther addy gets it
> *


Dang man chill, he's just giving you a hard time. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

u can keep it...


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ok next


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

winner gets a resin ps2 and screen


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ok


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

post it post it post it post it


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:biggrin: i will do one tomorrow


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

tire on its tail


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 24 2008, 10:02 PM~10730370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tire on bottom of cats tail


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

tire on its tail


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey you stole my cat !!!!!!!!!!

j/k looks just like one of ours


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@May 24 2008, 09:04 PM~10730386
> *tire on its tail
> *


got it. lol..


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

dam


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

whose next


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

so i win do u need my addy phatras??????


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

ok for decal of a chick


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@May 24 2008, 09:07 PM~10730453
> *so i win do u need my addy phatras??????
> *


already got it from yesterday..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@May 24 2008, 09:07 PM~10730455
> *ok for decal of a chick
> 
> 
> ...


all the shavings dough sniffs? :0


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

yea its not a healthy kind of job


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

nope not dumps


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

PUMPS
SOMETHING MACHINED
SOLENOIDS


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 24 2008, 10:12 PM~10730483
> *PUMPS
> SOMETHING MACHINED
> *


your so far off its not even funny :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

battery


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

a speaker


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

valve cover :dunno:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

no no & no


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

PULLEY AT THE VERY CORNER


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

fuel cell


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

nope nope


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

is it plastic


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

speaker box
hell I dont know lol


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 24 2008, 10:18 PM~10730515
> *is it plastic
> *


yea


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

amp


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

STARTER
OIL PUMP
OIL FILTER


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

is it circle tubing at the bottom


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Belt around pullys ??


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 24 2008, 10:20 PM~10730528
> *STARTER
> OIL PUMP
> OIL FILTER
> *


nope


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 24 2008, 10:21 PM~10730534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not in the shaving


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

I found it.. but I already won one tonight so Ill give ya all a hint.. its in the top half of the picture.. not in the shavings.. The item it is has been used in other peoples pictures..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Man I see some many things that could be something, just not sure what. lol


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

this looks like a header :dunno:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 24 2008, 10:25 PM~10730552
> *I found it.. but I already won one tonight so Ill give ya all a hint..  its in the top half of the picture.. not in the shavings.. The item it is has been used in other peoples pictures..
> *


dude knock it off :nono:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

PULLEY?


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@May 24 2008, 10:30 PM~10730569
> *this looks like a header  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


nope sorry


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

knock off????????


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Knock off
top


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@May 24 2008, 09:30 PM~10730571
> *dude knock it off  :nono:
> *


 :buttkick: you knock it off :cheesy:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

hint


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

I THINK CHRIS GOT IT...


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

just got a few huge ones..

no one got it yet..


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 24 2008, 10:32 PM~10730586
> *Knock off
> top
> 
> ...


knock off yea but where :dunno:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@May 24 2008, 10:34 PM~10730605
> *knock off yea but where  :dunno:
> *


It's not in the top circle?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

in the first cirlce in the middle of the inner circle


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

in the middel of the silver


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

not in the top circle..


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 24 2008, 10:35 PM~10730613
> *It's not in the top circle?
> *


nope not even close to your circles :biggrin: 
but your RIGHT on track


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

in the screw on top of the wheel handle


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

go over from the first cirlce to the first cube and on top of that


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@May 24 2008, 10:37 PM~10730632
> *in the screw on top of the wheel handle
> *


yep you got it a knock off in the screw head
PM your addy


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

ok who wants a real hard one


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

me


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

go for it.. do another hard one


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

ok for a 2/4 kit


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

hint


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 24 2008, 10:46 PM~10730689
> *hint
> *


its a part in the pic :biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 24 2008, 10:47 PM~10730702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not a rim


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

AIR CLEENER


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

nope smaller


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

pulley.
carb
fan
swivel cup


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

carb


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

its a plastic spring in the front


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

a seat


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

pump


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

spindle!


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

not plastic and right in the open


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

dump


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

intake


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

a cylinder


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

master cylender


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

pump
dump 
solenoid

what area of a car is it located?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

fan 
gear shiftor


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

fan 
gear shiftor


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

fan 
gear shiftor


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

oil pan


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

none of the above


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

where is it located on the car


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Tire?


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

inside
not a tire


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

guys once you see it in the pic you will know what it is.. think of the things dough has posted in his other pics(not just today) once you see it you know what it is..


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

stearing wheel 
gear shiftor
console


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

impala thing that gos on back seat???????


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 24 2008, 10:58 PM~10730781
> *stearing wheel
> gear shiftor
> console
> *


yea but where


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

carb 
knock off


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Stearing wheel ring


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

think lord or the rings :roflmao: but where


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

next to green ball on top


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

BOTTOM LEFT 4TH OF THE PIC, MIDDLE ROCK.
ONE OF THOSE THINGS


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 24 2008, 11:02 PM~10730797
> *Stearing wheel
> 
> 
> ...


MIDDLE OF HEAD


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

your off some chris


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

steering wheel


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

LEFT ARM


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

damn give me some time


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

rite arm


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

stearing wheel cover thing


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

STEERING WHEEL RIM!


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

man your all off on local but not by much


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

down by the legs


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 24 2008, 11:06 PM~10730828
> *down by the legs
> *


kind of but not really 
low and away


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

mear on rock


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

BLUISH GREENISH REDISH THING BY LEFT LEG


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

in my blue circle


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 24 2008, 11:09 PM~10730841
> *BLUISH GREENISH REDISH THING BY LEFT LEG
> *


yes its a ring but where not by the legs


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

in my circle whose the closest


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@May 24 2008, 11:10 PM~10730847
> *yes its a ring but where not by the legs
> *


MIDDLE OF HEAD?


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

on the left rock in the middel


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 24 2008, 11:09 PM~10730842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your right on track


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

I found it do i win..


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

is it close enough


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

no and yes


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

STEERING WHEEL RING RIGHT THERE


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

come on


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@May 24 2008, 11:14 PM~10730877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ur really cold


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 24 2008, 11:16 PM~10730889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


close put no bannans and just the ring circled only


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ring on the rock


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

THATS WHAT I MEANT BY LEFT ARM!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

THAT CIRCLED OBJECT THERE IS A STEERING RING ^^^^


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 24 2008, 11:20 PM~10730918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nope


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Bottom red circle


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

do i win


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

fuck this good night people


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 24 2008, 10:22 PM~10730931
> *fuck this good night people
> *


game=fun chill.. its not all about winning..


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

peace out


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

the snake eat it


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@May 24 2008, 11:23 PM~10730936
> *the snake eat it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 24 2008, 09:23 PM~10730934
> *game=fun chill.. its not all about winning..
> *


X2 he must have never played call of duty 4 online when you have to hunt a sniper
and he must have never played wheres waldo when he was younger


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

I GIVE.....JUST TELL US ALREADY!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

to the right of the guy


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

BAM BITCHS


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 24 2008, 11:30 PM~10730965
> *BAM BITCHS
> 
> 
> ...


ding ding ding u roped it


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn I thought it was part of the rock lol


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

me 2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

I SWEAR I THOUGHT THAT WAS IT!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

that better not be it damn it cause I looked at several times wondering
:banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

i knew it was hard but i didnt think that hard


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

DO AN EASY ONE PLEASE....


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

i got an easy one.. one sec..


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

go dough..


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

do ricks


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

damn server


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@May 24 2008, 11:33 PM~10730985
> *i knew it was hard but i didnt think that hard
> *


There are so many circles in that pic it was hard to tell.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

easy one.. win what ya see...
sorry no close up forgot about it..


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

dist cap with wire on the top of pic on the blaket seam


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

damn fast on that one.. told ya an easy one..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

DIDNT CIRLCE...








FORGET THE CYLINDER PART


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

decal of naked chicky


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

wired distributor


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)




----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

dough got it right off the bat.. its a wired dist.. the server is way slow tonight..


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

its a ring on the tip of the fork thing


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Dash?


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@May 24 2008, 11:47 PM~10731079
> *its a ring on the tip of the fork thing
> *


your right pm me ur info


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

TO THE RIGHT OF THE TOP LEFT CORNER OF THE SHOVEL FIRST PRONG IS A RING


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

a pic


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I saw it right after I posted, but couldn't do anything.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i said the exact location....theres 26 prongs..


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

anyone have a pic? to play with


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

This is a hard one, so resin pumps dumps, and speakers.


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

is it a resin speaker on that read shit?????????


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@May 24 2008, 11:54 PM~10731135
> *is it a resin speaker on that read shit?????????
> *


:no:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 24 2008, 11:55 PM~10731143
> *:no:
> *


hearse caddy in the bush in the upper right of pic :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@May 24 2008, 11:57 PM~10731156
> *hearse caddy in the bush in the upper right of pic  :biggrin:
> *


:no: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 24 2008, 11:58 PM~10731161
> *:no:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


it was worth a shot


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:no:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

is it this ????????


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

big hint....


and where on a car would it be?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

It's black.


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

tire on the hose


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@May 25 2008, 12:08 AM~10731229
> *tire on the hose
> *


Where???


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

at the top of the bundle by the handle behind the green holder


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

or right above the stack of mulch?


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

next to the red rock on top


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't see any pics people.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:no:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

here in green ????


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 25 2008, 12:15 AM~10731265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of them is right :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

top one


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 25 2008, 12:19 AM~10731286
> *top one
> *


We have a winner. :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

bottom


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 25 2008, 12:20 AM~10731295
> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I'll send em with the rest.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nxt item


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

post on up..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 25 2008, 12:35 AM~10731371
> *post on up..
> *


Yeah it's been the same guys posting, lets get some new guys in this. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yall got stuff to give....im a 13 yr old with nothin but my cars.....


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 24 2008, 09:56 PM~10729967
> *in the bucket aka flower pot with out flowers(girl cant garden) but its plastic..
> *


Oh your in trouble for that one.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

FOR DETAIL MASTER STEEL BRAIDED HOSE


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

59 impala tail light.....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 25 2008, 12:53 AM~10731748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not string :biggrin: 

what is it taillight or seat


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 25 2008, 12:54 AM~10731753
> *59 impala tail light.....
> 
> 
> ...


we have an exact match :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 25 2008, 12:57 AM~10731766
> *:biggrin:
> *


  i got ur addy


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

You got me, I thought if it wasn't the tail light it kinda looked like a Green seat under it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*SO IN ALL FAIRNESS ! UNLESS YOU CAN OFFER A FIND IT PIC AND AN AWARD TO THE ONE WHO GETS IT WE MUST LIMIT YOU TO 1 WIN ! *

This isn't away to just snag up extra parts ! 


I have to make this rule as i am the 1 that started this and i have had a handful of PM's that concern this and i my self read back threw the topic and i did notice a hand winning but still the same group of guys doing the CAN YOU FIND IT PIC's ! THATS NOT REALLY FAIR AND IT COULD QUICKLY LEAD THIS TOPIC TO BEING CLOSED ! And i am pretty sure the most of us dont want that !


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

sounds fair to me maby there could b a set number of wins u can get b4 u have to give out like for example win 3 u have to do one then u could win 3 more? also maby there should b a daily limit to how many u can win a day incase somone was a where waldo fiend as a kid and wins 15 in a row. just a thought...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah i got burned out after the first few pages when there was no way i was gonna get a win in with the same ppl winning each time. So i dont really try & do this now.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i just guss


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 25 2008, 01:14 AM~10732237
> *SO IN  ALL  FAIRNESS !    UNLESS  YOU  CAN  OFFER  A  FIND IT  PIC  AND  AN  AWARD  TO  THE  ONE  WHO  GETS  IT  WE  MUST  LIMIT  YOU  TO  1  WIN !
> 
> This  isn't  away  to  just  snag  up    extra  parts !
> ...


i agree.... like a bunch of vultures lookin for free shit


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 25 2008, 07:14 AM~10732237
> *SO IN  ALL  FAIRNESS !    UNLESS  YOU  CAN  OFFER  A  FIND IT  PIC  AND  AN  AWARD  TO  THE  ONE  WHO  GETS  IT  WE  MUST  LIMIT  YOU  TO  1  WIN !
> 
> This  isn't  away  to  just  snag  up    extra  parts !
> ...







I agree 100%. I havn't won anything, but put pics up. Good job for the peeps that have won. But like several have stated you must pay it forward.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

63 impy donk decals


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

well i won 2 times then i gave 1 thing and just to make it fair i havnt tried on any others to give others a chance i may try again later and if i win 2 more times ill give another one


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 25 2008, 06:32 PM~10734275
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 25 2008, 12:34 PM~10734286
> *:thumbsup:
> *


did i win??? :dunno:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

i got one yall ready?????


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

go for it


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

ok this iz tha priz


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

wat iz it and where iz it









and i know my truck iz mudy


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Drivers side of grill 7 slats up from bottom!!
Speaker???

Or under middle of grill between facia and bumper!!!!
Ls grill


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

da squid thats bird shit lol


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

nop project..but sorta close


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Witch one


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Middle as stated Hydro pumps!


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

in the grill


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

The problem with that truck is already circled in the center of the grill :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@May 25 2008, 06:10 PM~10734696
> *da squid thats bird shit lol
> *


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

nop.... its sorta hard i had to use paint to see it...but its in the grill


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

speaker?


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

no thats a srew


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 25 2008, 05:32 PM~10734275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yep


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 25 2008, 02:15 PM~10734712
> *The problem with that truck is already circled in the center of the grill  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i just caught that one....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

rollin u got it...
do u want them?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 25 2008, 03:19 PM~10734947
> *rollin u got it...
> do u want them?
> 
> ...


 pm sent


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

does a pic need to be done before the next is posted?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i wouldnt think so...go head & post it..


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 25 2008, 02:19 PM~10733940
> *63 impy donk decals
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie you need to clean your garage LOL


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 25 2008, 07:11 PM~10734913
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i just caught that one....
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

for stereo faces again....


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Caddi big body vert above the tree top of fence??


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nope


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

think tools/supplies


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Sand paper??


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Exacto knifes?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

bottom right corner? THE GREY square lookin thing


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 25 2008, 05:15 PM~10735637
> *bottom right corner?
> *


these kind of guesses are bullshit  follow the rules... or at least be specific


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 25 2008, 11:16 PM~10735645
> *these kind of guesses are bullshit   follow the rules... or at least be specific
> *


was i right?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 25 2008, 09:07 PM~10735569
> *for stereo faces again....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 25 2008, 05:14 PM~10735631
> *Exacto knifes?
> 
> 
> *


nope... that the wheels of one of my son's trucks


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

sanding block bottom right?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+May 25 2008, 05:15 PM~10735637-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope...... :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

good one!!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i think i see soemthing at the top of teh fence on the right, inbetween where the fences overlay?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

square tubing top right of fence


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nope....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 25 2008, 09:38 PM~10735878
> *square tubing top right of fence
> *


is this right area?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

dremel/cuttin tool in front of pick up truck?


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

here


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nope


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

pickup truck front cab in the middle top of the fence


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@May 25 2008, 05:43 PM~10735928
> *here
> 
> 
> ...


how does your pics always end up small???? and nope :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@May 25 2008, 05:44 PM~10735939
> *pickup truck front cab in the middle top of the fence
> *


nope


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

dont know


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

umm


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

tools or supplies right?


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

x-acto knife top of fence


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@May 25 2008, 10:48 PM~10735974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah where he is pointing......lol


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nope.... uffin: posting is more fun than searching.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@May 25 2008, 05:51 PM~10735994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


getting warmer.....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

container of flocking top of fence


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

hydro pump top right on the green part on the fence


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 25 2008, 05:52 PM~10736007
> *container of flocking top of fence
> *


 :uh: finally :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 25 2008, 09:54 PM~10736020
> *:uh:  finally  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

wow good eyes


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i made sure it was in my last picture.... 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=326294&st=2640


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

new items?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 25 2008, 06:40 PM~10736393
> *new items?
> *


go ahead and post something


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

i did one but nobudy won


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 25 2008, 07:15 PM~10734712
> *The problem with that truck is already circled in the center of the grill  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 25 2008, 06:45 PM~10736436
> *?
> *


its a ford


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

no shit...lol.......but look at the R in ford,,looks like there something there i just cant tell what it is...


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

he meens cuz its a ford...but it gets me from a to b  thats all i need...cuz i cant take a bad ass truck to heven or hell


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@May 25 2008, 11:47 PM~10736448
> *he meens cuz its a ford...but it gets me from a to b  thats all i need...cuz i cant take a bad ass truck to heven or hell
> *


i know exactly what he means,,,the only fords ive ever liked were the 67 mustange fasbacks and the 67 gt500s...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

here we go...









prize is this


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ill go look for a prize


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

is it a transmision??


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

where do you think it is...


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

h/o.im opening ps


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

NOPE


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:0 :0 but is there one.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

in the right window?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 25 2008, 10:16 PM~10735645
> *these kind of guesses are bullshit   follow the rules... or at least be specific
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nope


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 25 2008, 11:50 PM~10736839
> *nope
> *


somethin model related?


































did i win ? lol


j/k homie


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

Could be a windshield wiper bottle... But I think it's birdshit. :nicoderm: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yea its birdshit buddy,,,try again. lol


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

forgot one :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kenny_@May 26 2008, 01:07 AM~10736917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my daddy be smokin out the livin room window :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: ...dont mind those..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i took a pic...now who can find it?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks like there might b something under the flower to the left of the pic?


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

GOT MY ENITION WIRE TODAY PHATRAS THNX HOMIE :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

damn nobody tries anymore since mini said tht thing about not givin prizes just getting them...


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

Did you hide the part under a flower or something? There is nothing visible that looks like a model part. :scrutinize:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yes......it plasitc....


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i call new pic.....


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

I HAVE ONE BUT ITS REALY HARD...... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i say lets make them a little bit easier,a nd no pics at might....lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

new one... :uh:









easier.....kinda obviouse now..


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea its real obvious now lol


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

looks like a rim, maybe from the lowrider kits?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

NOPE DRAGSTER TIRE WITH CUSTOM MADE WHEEL, WENT ON THIS...








CLOSE ENUF...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

NOPE DRAGSTER TIRE WITH CUSTOM MADE WHEEL, WENT ON THIS...








CLOSE ENUF... PM ME


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lol ^^^


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

GOT MY GOODIE FROM PHATRAS TODAY, GOOD LOOKING OUT!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

well who has a pic?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 27 2008, 10:01 PM~10750378
> *well who has a pic?
> *


post a pic!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

ok, pic will be up in a minute, its shouldn't be too hard, but I DONT HAVE A PRIZE< SO I WILL HAVE CNDYBLU66SS SEND THE PRIZE I AM SUPPOSED TO GET TO WHOEVER WINS!!!!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 28 2008, 05:46 PM~10755793
> *ok, pic will be up in a minute, its shouldn't be too hard, but I DONT HAVE A PRIZE< SO I WILL HAVE CNDYBLU66SS SEND THE PRIZE I AM SUPPOSED TO GET TO WHOEVER WINS!!!!
> *


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

is it there


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

no


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

cant really see it all that good in that pic, but i see it, so i'll go get another pic...


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

truck next to stereo?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

naw


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

These may help...


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

there is something on the edge of the stereo under the speaker jacks but i cant tell what it is?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@May 28 2008, 06:05 PM~10755937
> *there is something on the edge of the stereo under the speaker jacks but i cant tell what it is?
> *


maybe

:biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

is it a front suspension?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

no


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

tail lights to something


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 28 2008, 07:22 PM~10756549
> *tail lights to something
> *


No, but that is warmer to the area of the car that i goes


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

rear bumper


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:nosad:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lights. :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@May 28 2008, 08:15 PM~10756980
> *lights. :biggrin:
> *


:no:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

its on top of the bottom sterio the red thing


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

got my ingnation wire yester day thanks rick


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@May 28 2008, 08:26 PM~10757048
> *its on top of the bottom sterio the red thing
> *


that has been said, and yes, that is where it is, but what is it?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

subs from a die cast dub city car?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 28 2008, 08:54 PM~10757247
> *subs from a die cast dub city car?
> *


nope


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

amp?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:no:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped+May 28 2008, 05:52 PM~10755827-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

roll pan


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

second thought looks like a rear axle


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

the blurryness in the pics dont help too damn much


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:no:

and sorry about the pics



its shape is rectangular


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

BATARY


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

rack of batterys???????


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scrapping_mazda_mini_@May 28 2008, 11:28 PM~10758623
> *rack of batterys???????
> *


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

holy shit i was right for once wow


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

julian blea, PM candyblu66ss for teh prze


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

sorry scrapping, julian blea posted before you, he wins.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i know why this topic died. it was cuz ppl got greedy and didnt want to give and they only wanted to get stuff and not give it.   

well, im restarting this topic.










the prize is a set of the pegasus rims on my 525i when it was a 4 dr....they have no modifications i dont believe...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i still have to send rollin somethin lol


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

lol, looks like a box of cheeze its or somthign along those lines


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Aug 14 2008, 01:26 AM~11340365
> *lol, looks like a box of cheeze its or somthign along those lines
> *


yo themz mufuggin cheezits!!! they are a wicked snack! I want them damn wheels but cant see shit!!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 14 2008, 12:32 AM~11340401
> *yo themz mufuggin cheezits!!! they are a wicked snack! I want them damn wheels but cant see shit!!!
> *


well did ya hit up the post office?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 14 2008, 01:33 AM~11340410
> *well did ya hit up the post office?
> *


too busy! (check workbench wed. topic) tomoro at lunch!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

carb or alt. in the bottom right corner between the box and bag?
I would circle it, but my comp is fuckered and will freeze, lol


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

is it a wheel in the box stuffed in so you can just see the ring?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 14 2008, 02:37 AM~11340421
> *carb or alt. in the bottom right corner between the box and bag?
> I would circle it, but my comp is fuckered and will freeze, lol
> *


yes, in that corner but not a carb or alternator.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 14 2008, 01:38 AM~11340425
> *yes, in that corner but not a carb or alternator.
> *


impala A arm?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

not an a arm


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 14 2008, 01:40 AM~11340437
> *not an a arm
> *


homemade pump?


that my last guess


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 14 2008, 02:44 AM~11340454
> *homemade pump?
> that my last guess
> *


hint: it IS for an impala and look at the color of it and think about golf courses...


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

Swaybar?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

edit to last post:

hint: it IS for an impala and look at the color of it and it belongs to one of my builds.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

taillight holder?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

wrong end of the vehicle.


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

Hideaway headlight or headlight bucket?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nope.


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

chromed firewall?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

the vehicle that this came off of was a short build.


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

i think i know what it is but i dont want to say it


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 13 2008, 09:18 PM~11340336
> *i know why this topic died. it was cuz ppl got greedy and didnt want to give and they only wanted to get stuff and not give it.
> 
> well, im restarting this topic.
> ...


stupid ass..... get back to building :angry: :angry:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

epidemic, ur wrong homie.


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

Master cylinder?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

more towards the bumper...


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

coolant resivoir?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

closer to the bumper


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 14 2008, 01:32 AM~11340569
> *epidemic, ur wrong homie.
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: i thought it was a side mirror


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

Fan?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

exterior


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

impala SS grill?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low86dime_@Aug 14 2008, 03:49 AM~11340620
> *impala SS grill?
> *


PM me ur addy homie.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

bump :| :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 13 2008, 10:27 PM~11340558
> *stupid ass..... get back to building  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i gotta get in on this when i get home...i did this in our photo class in college, real fun. AND YES I DO HAVE A PRIZE. be back tomorrow to post the pic


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

lol :cheesy:


----------

